# helmi´s picture thread



## helmi (Jan 31, 2006)

0.1 C. bechuanicus






0.0.1 C. elegans






0.1 E. cyanognathus






0.0.1 Pamphobeteus spec. "Ecuardor"






0.0.1 E. murinus


----------



## helmi (Jan 31, 2006)

0.0.1 C. spec. "blue"






0.1 A. purpurea






0.1 A. minatrix






0.1 T. purpureus


----------



## helmi (Jan 31, 2006)

0.0.1 P. subfusca






0.1 P. rufilata






0.1 P. metallica






0.0.1 P. spec. "tigris"






0.1 A. huriana


----------



## helmi (Jan 31, 2006)

0.0.1 A. burica


----------



## Ralph (Jan 31, 2006)

ABSOLUTE STUNNING!!!!
so goood.
the best color~ A.purpurea T.purpurea~~ also the C.sp"blue"and P.metallica are Awesome.


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

holy crap thats alot of money in ts i am pretty sure over 1000$


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 31, 2006)

Most excellent pics :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome pictures. You have a beautiful collection. Is your _A. huriana _a hair flicker? I've never seen such a bald pink toe.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 31, 2006)

oh woaw ... some awesome specimen there you make me jaloues a lot on that P metallica   Keep them coming


----------



## Zorack (Jan 31, 2006)

lovely T's mate


----------



## evilarachnid (Jan 31, 2006)

That is a very, very impressive collection you have. Congrats:worship:


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 31, 2006)

Very very nice collection and very nice pics! :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 31, 2006)

wow nice dude, what kinda cages you keep your Ts in, they look interesting and hella nice, got any pics?


----------



## helmi (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks!!!!!!!!


0.1 T. apophysis






0.1 A. versicolor


----------



## helmi (Mar 18, 2006)

1.0 X. immanis







0.0.1 Xenesthis spec. "weiss"







0.1 Avicularia laeta








Labidognathe:


0.1 Ancylometes bogotensis







0.0.1 Peucetia madagascariensis


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 18, 2006)

:clap: :drool: :worship: WOW very very impressive collection , pretty rare SP's you have there too ! VERY VERY stunning and beautiful ! 
im really jelious ...thanks for sharin ! :clap:


----------



## jwasted (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow! very nice t's bro. I envy your collection lol.


----------



## MRL (Mar 20, 2006)

Impressive! Very nice collection and images.


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 26, 2006)

well im guessing the Peucetia madagascariensis is from...madagascar? very VERY (very very very very VERY very) nice collection man :drool: :drool: :drool:  some of the best tarantulas\spiders i have seen on here


----------



## Bearo (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice collection 




			
				arachnoking1234 said:
			
		

> holy crap thats alot of money in ts i am pretty sure over 1000$


He's not american, spiders are not as expensive here in Europe  , and we use €


----------



## helmi (Aug 17, 2006)

many little Tapinauchenius purpureus


----------



## helmi (Aug 17, 2006)

who´s the person??


----------



## helmi (Aug 17, 2006)

0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli








0.1 Cyriopagopus schioedtei








0.1 Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 17, 2006)

Very cool spiders, eeally well photographed! But what  genus are they? (Im a newbie and so just learning thre names)


----------



## hicksybelfast (Aug 17, 2006)

great Ts man mega collection


----------



## TheDarkness (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see majority of pics

can you fix it??

Thanks


----------



## helmi (Aug 17, 2006)

@ Tegenaria

step by step

*Ceratogyros* bechuanicus
*Cyriocosmus* elegans
*Phamphobeteus* spec. Ecuardor
*Ephebopus* murinus

next

*Cyriopagopus* spec. blue
*Avicularia* purpurea
*Avicularia* minatrix
*Tapinauchenius* purpureus

the others

*Poecilotheria* subfusca
*Poecilotheria* rufilata
*Poecilotheria* metallica
*Poecilotheria* spec. tigris (tigrinawesseli)
*Avicularia* huriana

and the last

*Aphonopelma* burica
*Theraphosa* apophysis
*Avicularia* versicolor

at the other pics there stand the genus name


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks Helmi


----------



## Beardo (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, you have an amazing collection!


----------



## Damiano (Aug 18, 2006)

:clap: :clap: Peucetia madagascariensis very very impressive!! :clap:


----------



## helmi (Jun 18, 2007)

P. subfusc awith eggsack






and here the result


----------



## helmi (Jun 18, 2007)

young Xenesthis spec. "blue" female






Cyriocosmus leetzi


----------



## helmi (Jun 18, 2007)

Heterothele villosella






Encyocratella olivacea






Psalmopoeus langenbucheri


----------



## AlainL (Jun 18, 2007)

helmi said:


> young Xenesthis spec. "blue" female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!

Man you have a very nice collection:clap:I love your C.leetzi.


----------

